# Finally got my 1986 Z, need a few interior parts



## TedZ (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello. I finally got my Z. White, 1986 with tan interior, 5 speed. In amazing shape. I need advice on locating some interior parts. I need the rear view mounting bracket for starters. Quick Q? Will the brackets from 1984 and '85 fit my '86? None of the yards near me (Nashville, TN) have anything. 

Also, any info on Clubs and events would be great. 

thanks,

TedZ


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are talking about what I think you're talking about, they are available from the dealer for around $10. Refer part code "96327" on the part diagram linked below:

1986 Nissan 300ZX Rear View Mirror - NissanPartsZone.com


----------

